# Removing all emission components from Olds 307



## KAKALAK

I seen a car one time that had it done but that engine always ran rich........ anybody have a take on this :dunno:


----------



## acosta512

Good ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Nov 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15626370
> *Good ?
> *


----------



## juiced-cutty

i did it........mine runs awesome


----------



## budgetblueoval

i did it to my 84 307 in my 83 lack. never really ran good. i had a 600 edelbroc on it and rich as fuck and hard to start and easy to flood. so i called edelbrock and they told me the factory gm fuel pump puts out a little to much pressure so i put a regulator onthere. set at 3psi it ran allright but still hard to start.. never really got it to run good. so i went back to a factort set up


----------



## budgetblueoval

ooo yeah it can prolly be done with smaller carb and a vacuum dizzy witch i still have if someone needs it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15623131
> *I seen a car one time that had it done but that engine always ran rich........ anybody have a take on this :dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT A CAR RUNNING RICH WAS DO TO CARB OR VACUUM LEAK?


----------



## juiced-cutty

i have an edelbrock 650 on mine...two pumps and it fires right up, runs smooth, but i also dont have stock internals, its mildly built so that might be why...


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 11 2009, 10:23 AM~15632233
> *I THOUGHT A CAR RUNNING RICH WAS DO TO CARD OR VACUUM LEAK?
> *


 Could be a few things


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 04:09 PM~15623131
> *I seen a car one time that had it done but that engine always ran rich........ anybody have a take on this :dunno:
> *


 It wont work well with the emissions carb and distributor, get an older intake and vaacum advance distributor


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I removed all my emissions & put Hedman headers on mine & Edelbrock 650 electric choke carb. Mine dont run rich & I dont have to pump the gas to get it to start. Mine starts about halfway through me turning the key & it's on. I dont even have the computer in my car anymore. Depending on what year your 307 is you cant get alot for it. Mines an 86 but if I had the earlier 85 1/2 & lower I could get intake & some other shit for it but it's an 86 so I'm limited. They say it's something to do with the heads.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I removed almost all emissions components and my olds 307 ran fine. I removed the air pump and all the lines, plugged up the holes in the heads with 1/4" pipe plugs. I also removed the charcoal canister and all the hoses from it. Someone also hollowed out the cat. Stock intake, carb, and i left the EGR still functioning. Never an issue with hard starting, running rich, or anything like that. Just make sure the carb is tuned and you'll actually notice a little better mileage with all the emissions junk gone.


----------



## juiced-cutty

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Nov 12 2009, 08:30 AM~15643404
> *I removed all my emissions & put Hedman headers on mine & Edelbrock 650 electric choke carb. Mine dont run rich & I dont have to pump the gas to get it to start. Mine starts about halfway through me turning the key & it's on. I dont even have the computer in my car anymore. Depending on what year your 307 is you cant get alot for it. Mines an 86 but if I had the earlier 85 1/2 & lower I could get intake & some other shit for it but it's an 86 so I'm limited. They say it's something to do with the heads.
> *


yep...depends if u have 5A or 7A heads one of them flows alot better then the other....


----------



## chongo1

i used to take all that smog off my gbodys they ran ok a little rich, if i ever did it again i would replace the carb with 500 for a six 650 for an 8


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

i did it on mine and it runs good. starts right up.. all i did was take everything out and put in a edelbrock carb.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 11 2009, 12:23 PM~15632233
> *I THOUGHT A CAR RUNNING RICH WAS DO TO CARB OR VACUUM LEAK?
> *


me too, but since the emissions werent hooked up I was guessing that the computer was making it run rich.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 12 2009, 11:30 AM~15642837
> *It wont work well with the emissions carb and distributor, get an older intake and vaacum advance distributor
> *


thats what I was trying to avoid


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 10:51 AM~15744344
> *thats what I was trying to avoid
> *


Take your computer out. I took mine out & it doesnt run rich but I have an Edelbrock 600 carb & Hedman headers.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15623131
> *I seen g$s cawk one time and i had toungd it but that man g$s always rich........ anybody evr toked on his pole :dunno:
> *


:burn:


----------



## THE509PIMP

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 10:36 PM~15795297
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THE509PIMP

OKKKK


----------



## HARDLUCK88

there is too much computer bullshit hooked to everything. its not worth it.

you will have to replace the carb and and vacuum components for it to run correctly


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 27 2009, 08:52 PM~15801163
> *there is too much computer bullshit hooked to everything. its not worth it.
> 
> you will have to replace the carb and and vacuum components for it to run correctly
> *


I don't know about all that. I removed everything but the EGR and never had an issue, on a daily driven car. No check engine light either. All i did was properly tune the factory carb, remove the emissions junk, and then enjoyed the slightly better mileage, cleaner engine bay, and overall "lighter" feel of the car. I left the computer hooked up as well as all the vacuum lines and components. 20,000 miles of year round driving is what i'm basing my experience on


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 10:29 PM~15801501
> *I don't know about all that.  I removed everything but the EGR and never had an issue, on a daily driven car.  No check engine light either. All i did was properly tune the factory carb, remove the emissions junk, and then enjoyed the slightly better mileage, cleaner engine bay,  and overall "lighter" feel of the car.  I left the computer hooked up as well as all the vacuum lines and components.  20,000 miles of year round driving is what i'm basing my experience on
> *


mine had electrical shit hooked to the carb, and i couldnt touch a thing with out the fucking check enging light comming on


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 11:29 PM~15801501
> *I don't know about all that.  I removed everything but the EGR and never had an issue, on a daily driven car.  No check engine light either. All i did was properly tune the factory carb, remove the emissions junk, and then enjoyed the slightly better mileage, cleaner engine bay,  and overall "lighter" feel of the car.  I left the computer hooked up as well as all the vacuum lines and components.  20,000 miles of year round driving is what i'm basing my experience on
> *


so what did you do with the wires connecting to the carb and distrib? Did you leave them alone or what :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 07:56 PM~15807930
> *so what did you do with the wires connecting to the carb and distrib? Did you leave them alone or what :dunno:
> *


I left all the wires alone for the carb and distributor, not sure why anyone would mess with that as it can all be hidden under the air cleaner. The only electrical thing i disconnected was the plug for the smog pump(either hide it under the air cleaner in case you think you might hook it back up later or just cut it). When you remove the smog pump, you just have to reconnect the small vacuum line coming off of it with a small 'T' connector. That's it as far as vacuum lines and the electrical. I was running stock carb, stock distributor, stock intake, stock everything


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 28 2009, 11:25 PM~15808732
> *I left all the wires alone for the carb and distributor, not sure why anyone would mess with that as it can all be hidden under the air cleaner.  The only electrical thing i disconnected was the plug for the smog pump(either hide it under the air cleaner in case you think you might hook it back up later or just cut it).  When you remove the smog pump, you just have to reconnect the small vacuum line coming off of it with a small 'T' connector.  That's it as far as vacuum lines and the electrical.  I was running stock carb, stock distributor, stock intake, stock everything
> *


oh okay I just thought the computer was connected to the carb and distributer too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 10:21 PM~15816400
> *oh okay I just thought the computer was connected to the carb and distributer too.
> *


it is, the computer adjusts the float. when the check engine light is on, it is in safe mode and on full lean.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2009, 12:36 AM~15817328
> *it is, the computer adjusts the float. when the check engine light is on, it is in safe mode and on full lean.
> *


something like this :dunno: :cheesy: 












:cheesy: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 12:30 AM~15818094
> *something like this :dunno:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin: :x:
> *


damn thats old shit.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 27 2009, 08:52 PM~15801163
> *there is too much computer bullshit hooked to everything. its not worth it.
> 
> you will have to replace the carb and and vacuum components for it to run correctly
> *


I agree. The previous owner of my Cutlass did some straight ***** rigged shit and it I still haven't been able to get okay fuel economy out of mine. My first Cutlass had all the emissions stuff and it was well maintained and it ran perfect and it had good gas mileage for an 80's car.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2009, 01:53 AM~15818502
> *damn thats old shit.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: when you said "Lean" I thought of this :twak: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 01:58 AM~15818579
> *I agree. The previous owner of my Cutlass did some straight ***** rigged shit and it I still haven't been able to get okay fuel economy out of mine. My first Cutlass had all the emissions stuff and it was well maintained and it ran perfect and I had good gas mileage for an 80's car.
> *


about your car club question................... post some pics ......I aint seen sheit from you but posts :0 :x: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Didn't really read the whole thread but eventually what I had to do was get a non ccc carb from a 70's olds small block motor along with the distributor.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 12:03 AM~15818666
> *about your car club question................... post some pics ......I aint seen sheit from you but posts :0 :x: :biggrin:
> *


I have posted pics of all my rides.  
Ain't shit worth looking at tho.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 30 2009, 02:05 AM~15818695
> *I have posted pics of all my rides.
> Ain't shit worth looking at tho.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 29 2009, 09:21 PM~15816400-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh okay I just thought the computer was connected to the carb and distributer too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2009, 10:36 PM~15817328
> *it is, the computer adjusts the float. when the check engine light is on, it is in safe mode and on full lean.
> *


x2, computer is connected to carb and distributor.

If your check engine light isn't on now, then you remove all the emissions crap, and then the light is on.......then you forgot to hook up that one small vacuum line


----------



## HARDLUCK88

this is why im stoked i put a pre emissions SBO 350 in my cadillac. there isnt even a bung for an o2 sensor. no smog pump nothing. just an egr valve and 2 ported vac switches for vac advance and trans modulator( that and all the vac that the carb needs). fucking shit is so basic!!! i will admit its gas mileage isnt that great, but thats mainly because the car is heavy and geared wrong.


----------



## ClevertymeZ

Where would you purchase such plugs from and what kind to ask for?


----------



## ClevertymeZ

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I removed almost all emissions components and my olds 307 ran fine. I removed the air pump and all the lines, plugged up the holes in the heads with 1/4" pipe plugs. I also removed the charcoal canister and all the hoses from it. Someone also hollowed out the cat. Stock intake, carb, and i left the EGR still functioning. Never an issue with hard starting, running rich, or anything like that. Just make sure the carb is tuned and you'll actually notice a little better mileage with all the emissions junk gone.


 Where would you get such a plug from and how to ask for it?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

ClevertymeZ said:


> Where would you get such a plug from and how to ask for it?


Hardware store. 1/4" pipe plug just like it says in my old post. Should be about $5 for 8 of them in the plumbing section. You can get them where there is a square on top that you use a wrench to tighten them or an Allen head thats recessed in the plug like most hydraulic pumps come with on the top of the tank.


----------



## KAKALAK

Yup. I bought mine from lowes


----------

